# Rotiform BLQ -- Fun W/ Paint



## SledHeavy (Jun 24, 2009)

I apologize in advance for the crude imagery, but I'm hope you can see where I'm getting at; i.e. this isn't so much a question of fitment as it is paint/ powder coat. I'm throwing around the idea of getting the barrel/ inside edge/ spokes, and/ or all the above colored blue, but I'm a little new to this process. 




























Whoring 











I'm assuming Rotiform could probably custom make this for me, but is there an alternative that might be better suited, like taping them off and painting them, painting/ powder coating certain sections? For some reason I though you could powder coat the whole wheel and have the face machined -- not sure. Interpretations and opinions are always appreciate.


----------



## SledHeavy (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

definitely not that blue on that red car. Or that gray one either.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Do the blue cuts like in your first and second pics, and fully mirror polished faces.


----------



## SledHeavy (Jun 24, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Do the blue cuts like in your first and second pics, and fully mirror polished faces.












Mirror polished, no blue in the barrel -- just the outside edge?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Sorry I meant the 3rd pic. Do that and mirror polish the face.


----------



## SledHeavy (Jun 24, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Sorry I meant the 3rd pic. Do that and mirror polish the face.


I got ya. It's hard to see it exactly with Paint -or imagination- but I think I get the idea.


----------

